# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Kingston-town summer 2017

## LivinInThe603

Ok friends, I know this board isn't as popular as the Negril board but I thought I'd give it a try! 

I'm planning on Negril next summer for a few to several weeks. In that time I would like to spend 4-5 days in Kingston. 

So far my plans include using Knutsford Express for travel.

I found a neat little guest house in the Barbican neighborhood (have not contacted them yet but am hopeful it will be my home away from home!). 

I want to go to bob Marley house, Devon house, hope gardens, all the parks, the zoo, etc. I'm hoping to catch a cricket match, and perhaps a tour into the Blue Mountains. Trench Town culture yard. Basically, to see all the places I've read about! 

The bus system looks easy enough with stops all over town (I am a 'never in a rush' kind of traveler). They even have a tour route set up. 

So, just throwing it out there! 

See my Negril peeps in April!!!

----------


## Bnewb

LOVE KINGSTON...think I've been there almost every month this year!
Don't miss Port Royal...amazing part of Jamaican history...wander the town of Port Royal after and have a nice lunch at Gloria's!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thank you!!!!!!! Yes, I would love to visit Port Royal... I think I can get a city bus tour, or just the bus, out there. 

Initially, I was hoping to do a round trip tour of the island, starting in Negril, stop in Kingston, stop in Port Antonio, stop in St Ann somewhere, then one night in MoBay before flight home. I might have to abbreviate things a little because I want to spend more time in Kingston. I am also hoping to be around for "Emanci-pendence" weekend activities, but am discouraged at the price jumps for that week ( I know it is what it is, but still... ).

So, a work in progress still, but I am hopeful!

Thanks Lisa!!!!!!

----------


## Vince

This will be a irie trip sounds like! Can't wait for this report!! Bless up 603!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thanks Vince! I'm pretty excited to venture out a little!

----------


## LivinInThe603

Anyone know if the JUTC Kingston City Tours are still running? I could call, and probably will as next summer approaches, but wondering if they are still on the road. Last I saw was an article from last fall in the observer. The website doesn't say much, outside of describing the tours. 

Thanks!

----------


## Bnewb

Living...the tours are still offered...I've never been on any of them though so can't help you there.

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thanks Lisa! You have been so helpful!
Melissa

----------

